# OptiBright Plus: Anyone Tested?



## cord4530 (Dec 30, 2016)

I've been using the Satellite Plus Pro lights for many of my tanks, but recently the OptiBright + came out, and the fish guru at my local pet store said they were worth a try. He put one on a nano planted display tank that is growing very well (but it is only about 12" tall). I have two of them (a 48" on a 55G, and a 30" on a 16G), but neither are on planted tanks. Although I've got several floating plants in the 16G, and they are all happy with the new light, but they're only a few inches away ) 

I was wondering if anyone had done measurements with the new version of these lights at all. I searched this and other forums, along with YouTube, but didn't find anything. I'm curious what the PAR is like, and if they have a spectrum that is compatible with plants. I'm considering getting a pair of 30" versions of these lights for a 20G long that I'm going to set up for plants/fish.

Thanks for any info you can share. 
-Dan


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

One of those "almost" products..
Bothers me that they don't list any electrical characteristics..
That said the "concept" is almost perfect..
RF instead of IR, time display ect.. Tough I don't see if you can modify the programmed output (pretty sure you can't change the ramp time duration) 
Current "fair" pricepoint..
Aqueon Aqueon OptiBright Plus LED Aquarium Light Fixture Aquarium LED Light Fixtures



> To be clear, the Aqueon OptiBright Plus LED striplight is no PAR monster, you won’t be growing hardly any corals and only the lowest light plants with a single striplight. But for general illumination needs and for seeing your fish in great colors while not promoting too much algae growth, the OptiBright Plus with “super” remote is a great all in one lighting solution for having tons of lighting fun with your tank.


I'm going to assume sub-.5W emitters.. and more than likely .1-.2w each, giving you about a 4-8W output..

https://reefbuilders.com/2016/03/14/aqueon-optibright-plus-led-striplight-with-remotetimer/#

not sure you would need a pair for a 20 long..better to get one for ramp up and color and a cheaper (or same price w/ higher output) kicker for added PAR set on a timer..
like adding this:
https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-FS...&qid=1483145071&sr=8-3&keywords=beamswork+30"


Of course you may be entering high light territory w/ a 20L and only 12" deep..
I find it difficult to not over-light things..


----------



## cord4530 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! I know on my 30" unit that the power supply is 15 volts, and a max of 1 amp, so that tells us that the max power output is 15W. But I'm sure it is sized to not be at the max of the AC/DC converter either. Probably far closer to the 4-8W you were thinking. 

Interesting idea for the dual lights too. I'll look in to that further. 
-Dan


----------

